# High tech solution for hanging Finnex Lights



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

I like the rig! :thumbsup: It looks very clean and surprisingly a very simple solution for a hanging fixture. I'm looking into getting a 48" Finnex Ray 2 for my 55 gallon tank and was considering hanging it but I may just mount it with the brackets.


----------



## snake_doctor (Mar 22, 2013)

I needed to raise the lights to troubleshoot an algae problem I'm having. Mounting it on the rim of the tank with the brackets may be too much light for my tank. 

Good luck with your ray2! And thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cut out and slide in some window screen under the legs to dim the light. I think that is a simple solution.


----------



## snake_doctor (Mar 22, 2013)

I heard about that, but it seemed more logical to hang them since the decrease of lighting is known based on distance published by finnex.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Man, I can't imagine those ceiling tile braces to be that strong. I suppose your light is kind of light (pun not intended) but you're braver than I am. Kudos for creativity


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

the risk of it dropping into the tank is there. why not elevate it on legs instead? i would say it would look far sexier than hanging, particularly since the finnex is long and flat .


----------



## snake_doctor (Mar 22, 2013)

ipkiss said:


> Man, I can't imagine those ceiling tile braces to be that strong. I suppose your light is kind of light (pun not intended) but you're braver than I am. Kudos for creativity


The braces are held by steel cables. The braces themselves almost look like I-beams. The light is pretty light (according to amazon, 2.2 lbs. i think its less). The office light is also held by pretty thick steel cables.





acitydweller said:


> the risk of it dropping into the tank is there. why not elevate it on legs instead? i would say it would look far sexier than hanging, particularly since the finnex is long and flat .


Yes, the risk of dropping the light into the water is there. I could not think of a way to build longer legs for the light without tools. Trust me, if I had tools, i would have tried to build something like this (key operating word there being "try"):


----------

